# rafting box canyon CF Yellowstone



## Dan McCain (Jul 4, 2012)

When I first started rafting I read a writeup of the Box Canyon stretch on the Clarks Fork of the Yellowstone and it was always a dream to go in there. The run looks truly amazing to say the least! We are thinking about giving it a shot this year if we can get the time off to make it work. The whitewater looks very hard and demanding but our biggest concern lies in the long hard portages. I have heard stories about the possibility of the section being rafted and the run being done in a cat boat and was wondering if anyone knows if there are write-ups or info about these trips. We are wondering how long the portages took with an inflatable as they look like a nightmare even with a kayak so we can get a general time frame of how long the trip will take and if it was worth the effort. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks a ton

Dan


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

The long portages include the green monster and the ankle breaker portage would be a huge pain in the ass with an inflated 14 footer and might be better to deinflate the boat. I think the whitewater is a bit easier than fantasy and the kings for sure, so I think you boys got that shit!


----------



## dinsdalw (Jun 7, 2011)

It doesn't matter how limitless your appetite for suffering is, how gargantuan your balls are, how indestructible your gear is, how much creatine you mainline everyday, no raft has ever or will ever make it through the box canyon. I'll put it in single syllable words to be sure you understand: YOU NO GO IN THERE!!! Not even Hans Hoomans with helicopter support and the creature craft from hell would try this. Be reasonable.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

dinsdalw said:


> It doesn't matter how limitless your appetite for suffering is, how gargantuan your balls are, how indestructible your gear is, how much creatine you mainline everyday, no raft has ever or will ever make it through the box canyon. I'll put it in single syllable words to be sure you understand: YOU NO GO IN THERE!!! Not even Hans Hoomans with helicopter support and the creature craft from hell would try this. Be reasonable.


 I'm guessing you are joking. Dan and team have the skills and want to make this trip. I think they have run harder stuff for sure, and the portaging is way easier than hiking that raft for 12 miles into the kings


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

There's a Clark Fork of the Yellowstone? ........

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Dan McCain (Jul 4, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> The long portages include the green monster and the ankle breaker portage would be a huge pain in the ass with an inflated 14 footer and might be better to deinflate the boat. I think the whitewater is a bit easier than fantasy and the kings for sure, so I think you boys got that shit!


Tom
Thanks a ton for the info. Definitely want to get in there just wanted to see if we could get an idea how long the portages would take so we can know how much time we will need for the entire trip. I am surprised they were able to do it in a cat, especially if one person was portaging the cat. I think the scenery draws us in more than anything but the whitewater looks pretty sweet too. Think it will be one of those trips where we are thinking why the hell are we doing this on the long portages but very glad we made the trip in the end. Hopefully we will see you one day on the river my friend.


----------



## dryfly (Jan 15, 2011)

Hit up the cody kayakers for info:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/codykayakingmessageboard/

They have some great folks with experience there...


----------

